# Super Bowl Ride to Mt. Hamilton



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

No ride this year? Might not make it to the summit but I think I can make it over the second crest.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Where and when are you starting from?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The previous Super Bowl rides started at Penitencia Creek Park on Berryessa Avenue. The ride started at 9:00AM. While everyone started together, everyone got into smaller packs that rode at the same speed.

We climbed up Alum Rock Park and headed over to Mt. Hamilton Road. I think a few brave souls even went up Quimby Road.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

There are going to be some riders leaving Berryessa at 9am (and in possession of liquid refreshment for the end).

50% chance of rain.. eek!

Francis decided to do a dirt Superbowl ride this year, since conditions are so awesome. I'd say "his loss" but you know the best beer is going to follow him...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Showers in the early afternoon turns out to be morning down poor. Way too dangerous, given the nature of the road to the observatory. 

Think a Kentucky Brown sounds good for breakfast.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, I stayed home. If it starts raining while I am out on a ride, it's a cool story and the luck of the draw, I'll roll with it. 
It starts raining before I leave the house, it just seems like a bad idea.

Sadly, in prep, I ate a big breakfast before it started raining, might just do the last stage of ToS to burn off some of the excess. 

Bummer.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

it's 31 degrees and snowing on Mt Ham right now.

Last weekend when I did the Mt Ham-Livermore-Calaveras loop it was 60 on Mt Ham and 75 in Livermore.


----------

